# I need help NOW injured pigeon just hit our house



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

a pigeon just crahed into our house with a wound to its belly.It cant fly and we have it in a box, what do we do please help soon!


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I think he's a gonner.He has about an two inch long, one inch wide wound starting at his foot.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Is the wound bleeding and if so how badly. Is there flesh exposed, are the feet and wings okay?


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

HIs foot is swollen and purple wings are okay ,flesh is exposed, but it dosen't seem to be bleeding.
I think hes been around for a while now, cause the foot wouldnt trun purple that quickliy ,would it?


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

If you have some betadine or peroxide clean the wound using a q-tip. Then put some neosporin anti-biotic cream on the wound. If you have a heating pad place it under the box and set on low. Line the bottom of the box with newspaper, put a small container for water in one corner and some wildbird seed in the other corner. Put him in the box and gently dip his beak in the water .... he should drink. Put him down, cover the box, with a grate or shelf from oven. Keep in quiet warn , dimly lit room and observe to determine if s/he is eating.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

Okay it is Way worse then i thought.You can see the bone.So is he pretty much screwed?(excuse my langue I am not in the best of moods.)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is there any way that you can post some pictures? I don't know that I can help you very much, but there are people on here who can. I'll go see if I can find someone and get them to look at this thread. Where are you by the way? There may be someone who can help close to you. These little guys are pretty tough and it's amazing some things that they can survive. Don't give up on him yet............


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Are we talking compound fracture ? Where are you located ? .... as another moderator could be close to you. There are many moderators most with more knowledge than I and they will join in soon.


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd realy rather not pick him up anymore.Discribeing is probaly the easiest at the moment.OKay stop and look at your leg.Middle of your thiegh to middle of your calf is expose(like torn off, gone, missing.) and the stuff above, along with muscle and everything eles.You can see inside of him.He's shaking now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it does sound bad. The best you can do for him right now is keep him warm, quiet and fed if he will eat and hydrated if he will drink. I assume this is a wild bird? Not a banded bird. I've sent a private message to Pidgey, one of our experts here on injuries. He's pulled a lot of bird through over the internet. Hopefully he'll be on soon. You didn't tell us where you are. If you don't want to post it here, can you send me an e-mail? I promise I won't publish it here, but if there is someone near you that can help, it would be a shame to let this poor bird die, if help is available. My e-mail address is [email protected].


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if it's not bleeding (profusely) then the thing to save his life would be to get it covered so that it doesn't dry out too much and start him on an antibiotic to help protect the systems. It's amazing what they can take and pull through but often only if you'll help. The body does certain local systems shutdowns and that changes depending upon the wounds in question, so don't give up until the bird does.

If you can get some hydroactive gel (hydrocolloid dressing), you can help keep the wound from drying out. That's been discussed on here before several times and this sounds like the right time to use it. There are a few different kinds including a translucent skin that can be wrapped around a wound to keep it protected. The gel just spreads on like caulking. 

Let me ask a question, though--has the bird done any standing on that leg?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mustlovedogs, please do let us know where you are located .. somewhere in California, I think, based on a previous post of yours.

It sounds like this bird really needs veterinary/rehabber attention as soon as possible.

Terry


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

Okay sorry it took me a while.We got it bandage and we are giving it antibiotics, my friend Mara (mentioned her in when i found the egg:which i will talk about later.) came down and had a look at him,shes taking him back up to her house and to the vet.He's in pretty bad shape, I'll be amazed if her pulls though, fingers crossed.I'll be back on tomorrow to after I call and see whats up.

I put potrolium jelly on the wound to help it from drying out, will this help?
The bird hasn't been standing on the leg.If he dose pull through he will probaly not be released into the wild.The foot was purple when he chrashed into my roof and it dosn't seem like its working.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So far, there's nothing to indicate how long it's been injured although they don't usually turn purple too quickly. It could be a wire injury (hit a wire while flying fast) or something like that. I don't know if petroleum jelly will help or not. You could try using one of the non-stick bandages if you can't find the hydroactive-type dressings and then wrap it up with something more non-porous to keep it from drying out. It may take weeks to grow a layer of scar-tissue and skin back but it is possible.

Pidgey


----------



## mustlovedogs (Jun 3, 2006)

I am sorry to say that Mara called me last night around 11:30, the pigeon passed on the way to the vet.I think the injuries were beyond repairable.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to read that the pigeon died. You and your friend are to be commended for trying to save it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry the baby didn't make it. I guess his injuries were severe.
Thank you and your friend for helping him.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the bird passed away.

Thank you and your friend for doing everything you could to help, that is what counts.


----------

